
Using Predictive Algorithms to Track Real Time Health Trends - felix_thursday
http://blog.algorithmia.com/predictive-algorithms-track-real-time-health-trends/
======
oori
Eventually it's about"forecast" by algorithmia
[https://algorithmia.com/algorithms/TimeSeries/Forecast](https://algorithmia.com/algorithms/TimeSeries/Forecast)

------
BIackSwan
I am confused. Isn't there supposed to be some test set result which verify
the performance of the model?

Things like Mean Absolute Error, Root Mean Absolute Error, Relative Absolute
Error, Coefficient of Determination etc.

~~~
nerdponx
Generally yes, but it's not really important in this case. All they're doing
here is using it to smooth a graph for display

